# Run Question



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

We just built our run that is attached to the coop. Inside the coop has pine shavings. The run just has dirt/some green (weeds mostly). Is it okay just to leave the ground in the run as is? Half of it is covered by a tarp and half is open (covered by chicken wire), so it definitely gets rained on.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Yes, it's fine. Before long, there won't be any green in there. The chickens will ending up eating or otherwise destroying it all. When the green is all gone you can add other materials for them to scratch around in. Every fall, I add about 12 inches worth of fallen leaves from the yard to the run. No need for me to buy something to add to the run when Mother Nature provides it for free.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Do you think pine needles would also be helpful? I have a large pine tree on my front yard.


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Don't see why it would hurt. I have several pine trees in my yard and when I do rake some leaves in the fall to put in the run there are lots of pine needles, also. My chickens get to free range several hours per day and they love to scratch through the pine needles.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Now all you need is your bench to be able to sit there and watch them.


----------



## Love My Chickies (Jun 25, 2021)

Love My Chickies said:


> Do you think pine needles would also be helpful? I have a large pine tree on my front yard.





robin416 said:


> Now all you need is your bench to be able to sit there and watch them.


I plop down wherever! Lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

LOL Just hanging with the peeps.


----------

